

Singapore Prime Minister's C++ Sudoku Solver Source Code - kennyfrc
https://www.facebook.com/leehsienloong/photos/a.344710778924968.83425.125845680811480/905828379479869/?type=1

======
ColinWright
Not to be discouraging, but if you don't get many comments or votes, it might
be because this has been submitted multiple times over the past couple of
weeks:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9486301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9486301)
2 hours ago, no comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485348)
6 hours ago, no comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485266)
6 hours ago, no comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485237)
6 hours ago, 136 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419035)
12 days ago, 125 comments

~~~
kennyfrc
got it -- i should've scanned first i guess. i actually appreciate it. thanks.

